# Encoder



## o-bi-wan-knobi (30 September 2008)

Guten Tag, allerseits. 
Kennt jemand von euch einen Drehimpulsgeber mit 24V Versorgungs- und Signalspannung, den man zum Eingeben von Werten benutzen kann.
5V-Encoder gibt es wie Sand am Meer, von günstig bis teuer, 24V-Typen in einer kostengünstigen Version (<50€) eher selten. 
Die Impulsrate pro Umdrehung sollte so bei 30 Impulsen liegen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
O-bi-wan


----------



## mariob (30 September 2008)

Hallo,
such Dir da was raus:
http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=2;L...wQAR0AAHgbXvod52e130df19fc8caf05926494327a19b

Gruß
Mario


----------



## o-bi-wan-knobi (1 Oktober 2008)

Reichelt vertreibt wie Bürklin und Conrad viele Encoder von Alps, die wiederum dafür bekannt sind, eine Encoderspannung von 5V zu verlangen.
Um die an meine SPS (24V-Eingänge) anzuschließen, bräuchte ich entweder eine Zusatzkarte oder diverse Elektronik, die wiederum Industrie-tauglich sein müßte usw.
Dann gibt es noch Firmen wie ebe usw, die aber nicht sooo preiswert sind oder zu lange Lieferzeiten oder...
Vielleicht habt ihr noch eine Alternative?


----------



## edison (1 Oktober 2008)

Ich hab diesen hier schon in einer Maschinensteuerung eingesetzt:
http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=705538
Innerhalb von 5Jahren 3Schichtbetrieb ein Ausfall bei insgesamt 4 werwendeten Drehimpulsgebern als Potiersatz zur Sollwertvorgabe.
Und das aufgrund hoher Gewalteinwirkung.
Alo durchweg positive Erfahrungen


----------



## mariob (1 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
Reichelt hat auch welche für nicht 5V, ich habe hier einen im Einsatz an einer S7-200, ich weiß aber nicht welchen, deshalb mal selber lesen.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Oliver (5 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

also ich setzte viel Lenord und Bauer ein... aber alle über 250 Impulse / Umdrehung

Wie weit runger die gehen und wie teuer die sind.... keine Ahnung !


----------



## Grubba (6 Oktober 2008)

Vergiss Deine Sorge um die 5V-Versorgungsspannung. In den Dingern wird nur mechanisch zwischen 3 Kontakten hin und hergeschaltet, da ist keine Elektronik drin. 
Da kannst Du ohne Sorge auch 24V anklemmen. Wie Edison schon sagte, funktionieren die Dinger damit auch einwandfrei. Habe in Jahren damit auch noch keinen Ausfall gehabt.


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Oktober 2008)

> In den Dingern wird nur mechanisch zwischen 3 Kontakten hin und hergeschaltet, da ist keine Elektronik drin.



die billigen sind mechanisch, die guten haben Optoelektronik drin.


----------

